# The One Man Disney Movie



## hopeandjoy (Mar 27, 2011)

Or: Holy Shit I Didn't Know That a Man Could Sound That Much Like a Woman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp1BYzIVi0U


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 27, 2011)

oh

my

walt

evil laugh at 1:19 is just _eughhuhmmf_

Also he sounds just like Aladdin!

EDIT: OMIGOD HE DID THE SPELL FROM LITTLE MERMAID

EDIT: HE'S DRESSED IKE THAT PRINCE FROM THAT ENCHANTED THING

Also, if there are any Glee fans out there who have a MySpace, he's auditioning.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 27, 2011)

....He.....is amazing. So amazing.....

The Reflection/Go The Distance duet was awesome. AND BE PREPARED WAS EPIC. THOSE EVIL LAUGHS...I AGREE WITH BLASTOISE. :3


----------



## Kinova (Mar 27, 2011)

That's bizarre, I stumbled upon that just yesterday. o_o;

But yes, it's pretty amazing! The planning that must've gone into the video impressive enough, but when you throw that voice into the mix - well. Yeah. Kind of mind-blowing.

I love the Go The Distance/Reflection mashup part! And the bubbles!


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 27, 2011)

Go the Distance <33333 omfg that song has always made me sparkle and listening to him sing it was so good <3


----------



## Flora (Mar 27, 2011)

I...i kinda love this.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 27, 2011)

...I too did not know a man could sound like a woman so much like that. Jesus Christ. This is... amazing. I'll agree with others that I really liked Go the Distance.

Usually, I don't like Disney songs, but this was just so impressive that I had to listen for the whole 8 minutes with my jaw dropped.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 27, 2011)

...I wish I watched Disney movies more because the only one of those songs I _properly_ knew was Be Prepared (a couple others sounded vaguely familiar, but). D: And it's probably a lot more fun when you do know them.

But yeah, guy has some serious talent and holy crap he can sing the female parts and sound just like a woman.


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 27, 2011)

He could probably voice an entire main Disney film cast.


----------



## Kinova (Mar 28, 2011)

_And_ he's an animator at Pixar. That's just showing off (and is really cool).


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 28, 2011)

...how does his voice do that. Seriously. 

He would be great on _Glee_.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha, I love what his "villian" persona is doing most of the time lol..


----------



## Aisling (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude, this guy! I totally forgot to look for him after a girl in my art class was watching him sing A Whole New World on her laptop. It was amazing. I was close to tears right there.

Thanks, thread, for reminding me to check out more of this guy's stuff.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 30, 2011)

hopeandjoy said:


> Or: Holy Shit I Didn't Know That a Man Could Sound That Much Like a Woman


The only case where he is supposed to sound like a woman and doesn't is the Ursula part.


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 30, 2011)

sv_01 said:


> The only case where he is supposed to sound like a woman and doesn't is the Ursula part.


In fairness, she's not exactly a paragon of femininity, is she?


----------

